# Hello from atx! Need toy poodle recommendations



## Atxpoodlegirl (9 mo ago)

Hi there! I recently started my search for a great toy poodle about a month ago. I’ve been talking to breeders all over the country and have read over what makes a breeder reputable. Im hoping I can get personal recommendations for breeders anywhere in the country that members have actually purchased from and are happy with. My front runner is currently Calisa poodles but I’d love to here where yours are from, thanks!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi! 

Sounds like you're doing some good prep. It might be helpful to specify if you're looking more for a cozy couch companion or a pup who's likely to relish an activity-filled life. 

Temperament and drive focus will vary.


----------



## Atxpoodlegirl (9 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> Hi!
> 
> Sounds like you're doing some good prep. It might be helpful to specify if you're looking more for a cozy couch companion or a pup who's likely to relish an activity-filled life.
> 
> Temperament and drive focus will vary.


thanks for the quick reply! I lean more towards the friendly snugglebug


----------



## Little Milo (Sep 1, 2021)

This site has excellent information on what to look for in a breeder. I would start with that, and then contact the poodle clubs nearest you to get a list of breeders in your area. By staying closer to home, if possible, you have the opportunity to see the environment in which the pups are raised and to meet the parents. Safely transporting puppies across the country, and especially toy puppies, can be complicated and expensive.

Finding the right breeder is like a very long dating process. There are always trade-offs, and the best breeder for me might not be the best breeder for you. Once you’ve narrowed your search, I’m sure members would be happy to share their experiences with the breeders you’re considering.


----------



## Atxpoodlegirl (9 mo ago)

Little Milo said:


> This site has excellent information on what to look for in a breeder. I would start with that, and then contact the poodle clubs nearest you to get a list of breeders in your area. By staying closer to home, if possible, you have the opportunity to see the environment in which the pups are raised and to meet the parents. Safely transporting puppies across the country, and especially toy puppies, can be complicated and expensive.
> 
> Finding the right breeder is like a very long dating process. There are always trade-offs, and the best breeder for me might not be the best breeder for you. Once you’ve narrowed your search, I’m sure members would be happy to share their experiences with the breeders you’re considering.


always good advice, I have contacted my closest poodle club but they have yet to get back to me… hopefully they do soon!


----------



## Little Milo (Sep 1, 2021)

It can be a frustratingly slow process. I hope you hear back from them soon.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

potiva Hills said:


> i know of a good breeder in california


You can post the name here of the breeder.

The knowledgeable members of PF can help *Atxpoodlegirl *evaluate whether this is a breeder who is doing all the recommended testing and is showing their dogs to prove they are worth breeding.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Wish you the best in finding your perfect poodle pup.


----------

